# Sea Salt hair spray?



## xLightningbolt (Apr 6, 2011)

Ive always LOVED that beach wavy hair, apparently these sea salt sprays do work, but i have very curly hair, will it just make it worse or not do anything?

I could brush through my hair and it will just have a soft wave to it as it will brush out the curls, if i apply the spray then will it work?

Can any of you reccomend? (UK)


----------



## magosienne (Apr 9, 2011)

I have this recipe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's made with Epsom salt. It's very cheap, try a handful in your bath (it relaxes your muscles !), or a pinch in a homemade facemask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xLightningbolt (Apr 10, 2011)

Would it work with my curly hair?


----------



## magosienne (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know, i have a rather straight hair.


----------



## kestrel (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if they work or not because I've never used any, but I used to work in a warehouse that shipped GHD stuff (UK) and noticed that they do one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TMarie (Apr 10, 2011)

I have used the John Frieda Beach Blonde Sea Salt spray and love it. My hair is wavy though.  Here's a link to get the look: http://beauty.about.com/od/createcurls/qt/beachywaves.htm


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 10, 2011)

David Babaii for Wild Aid Bohemian Beach Spray.


----------



## macuseringa (May 7, 2011)

I love his line of products. They are so hard to find here where I live  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 8, 2011)

this is the DIY recipe I use:

Make a homemade beach wave hair potion: Mix 2 tablespoons of sea salt (not regular table salt - real sea salt is easy to find and contains upwards of 90 elements, whereas table salt is only sodium chloride) in a cup of water. Wait until it's dissolved, you want the sea salt to be completely soluble as it is in the ocean and beach mist. There may be grains of salt at the bottom and that's good, that means the water is saturated to the max. Mix a fourth cup plain aloe vera juice with the cup of the sea water without getting the undissolved grains of salt into the mixture. Add 10 drops of meadowfoam seed oil or johoba oil (or half of each). Put into a clean empty spray bottle and shake very well well before using. If hair is naturally oily, leave out the oil.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 8, 2011)

I used to use John Frieda Beach Blonde Ocean Waves sea spray which worked amazing and I had 1 full bottle left (it was discontinued) but I decided to sell it on Ebay for 50 bucks lol.  I hear sunsilk waves of beach (i think) is an awesome product as well


----------



## Citlalli88 (May 21, 2011)

try bumble and bumble surf spray, I heard its a great product.


----------



## Cok0WhIt (May 21, 2011)

I have B&amp;B and from experience (working in a B&amp;b salon) ... use it VERY sparingly..  I have the beach hair down to a science. LOL ... here's what I do and I'll post pics.

After you shampoo don't use more than a tiny bit of conditioner.  When you get out of the shower brush your hair, use a little ( and this shiz is THE BOMB-- I will cry if they get rid of it) Garnier Fructis Surf Style. Put it on your fingertips and massage it into your roots (but not a ton.. just a tiny bit for that roughed up look) then put a dime size in ur hands and rake through your hair.  Let it air dry.  Then use the bumble..i swear don't overuse..it will make your hair look like straw.  Good luck.you prob figured out what works for you by now though. here's a couple pics --


----------



## Julie675 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have the same problem, my hair is curly to start, but if I brush it out first and then apply a natural sea salt spray like Sea Mystic you get a beachy wave. I find the other  ones with chemicals don't work so much or dry my hair. I found it here: www.seamystic.com


----------

